# The "Wilhelm" Scream



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

For those who are movie buffs like myself, you will know what this article is about.

http://www.hollywoodlostandfound.net/wilhelm.html


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I heard a lot of Wilhelms during ROTK. They cover the Wilhelms requently on www.theforce.net .


----------

